# Canadian Beer Commercial



## Red (Jul 6, 2015)

[video]http://videos2view.net/stronger-beer.htm#.VHjKdssX2q9.facebook[/video]


----------



## Falcon (Jul 6, 2015)

:lol1:      Good one Red.  We luv ya.


----------



## Red (Jul 6, 2015)

You are so sweet Falcon.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 6, 2015)

Love it!!


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 6, 2015)

Go Canucks! Red, let's split a case  and  have some poutine, eh? We have a major heat wave out here on the left coast. Nice to see another redhead on the site.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 6, 2015)

Very good!!  I consider Canucks part of us (or us part of you if you prefer).  You may not approve, but that's the way I see it.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 6, 2015)

Great commercial Red - it is so true, we have darn good beer!:givemebeer::cheers:


----------



## imp (Jul 6, 2015)

Talkin' 'bout beer? MY KINDA' talk! Long ago, I enjoyed now and then, one of those BIG cans of Foster's Lager, made in Australia! Costly, but refreshing! Bought one awhile back, looked closely, "Made in Canada"! Seemed to taste the same, but that faraway flavor just ain't the same! No offense, Canadian folks!      imp


----------



## Red (Jul 6, 2015)

Glad ya'll enjoyed that..........


----------



## Red (Jul 6, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Go Canucks! Red, let's split a case  and  have some poutine, eh? We have a major heat wave out here on the left coast. Nice to see another redhead on the site.



You are too?  Yahhhhhh......mine is from the bottle, but it was red when I was young.

Yes Shal, let's enjoy some poutine and bear.


----------



## Bee (Jul 9, 2015)

That was great Red.


----------



## oakapple (Jul 9, 2015)

Not as good as our English beer though.:yeah:


----------



## imp (Jul 9, 2015)

*Favorite Store-Bought Beer?*

Long ago, a study proved blind-folded folks could not reliably identify one brew from another. Was it true? 

What beer would you vote for as best all-around? Or, worst?

(I made some up once, threw in a pint of Blackstrap Molasses while cooking. Wow! Looked like paving tar, tasted a 'might unusual, but nice dark color. I reasoned that, as my Mother had always said, molasses contains good nutrients, so lacing beer, which inherently is not the best of foods, might be thus improved nutritionally!)   imp


----------

